# The Christmas Dragon



## NateS (Nov 29, 2010)

My dad wanted me to take some snaps of his Bearded Dragon over Thanksgiving break.  I figured I'd do a holiday shoot.

1






2





3





4





5


----------



## Frequency (Nov 29, 2010)

SuperB!!!! ammmazing!!!

Regards


----------



## pbelarge (Nov 29, 2010)

Fun theme, and great shots.

#3 is the winner for me.


Even though the scales on 1 or 2 are pretty cool too.


----------



## mwcfarms (Nov 29, 2010)

These are lovely Nate. I love number 3 and the final shot. Very well done. What did you use for lighting set up if i can ask.


----------



## NateS (Nov 29, 2010)

Thank you guys.  The lighting was just a single SB-600 and Lumiquest mini-softbox held in my left hand while I shot with my right hand.


----------



## Markw (Nov 29, 2010)

Wonderful as always.  I wish we still had our dragons now that I actually have a macro lens and lighting.  Shooting macro with a 28-80mm Nikkor and Quantaray +10 filter with a moving lizard and no knowledge of lighting was abysmal. 

Mark


----------



## NateS (Nov 29, 2010)

Markw said:


> Wonderful as always.  I wish we still had our dragons now that I actually have a macro lens and lighting.  Shooting macro with a 28-80mm Nikkor and Quantaray +10 filter with a moving lizard and no knowledge of lighting was abysmal.
> 
> Mark



Thanks mark. The funny part is that these were not shot with my macro lens.  All were shot using the 50mm f1.8 and a combo of extension tubes and Kenko pro300 1.4TC.  I could actually go a lot closer than that last picture with this setup as well.


----------



## Markw (Nov 29, 2010)

I should have figured that.  The DOF and overall crispness in the last one for only being F/11 is astounding.  I should have known that wasnt the case for F/11 with something the size of a dragon with your 180mm Tamron. 

Beautiful series none-the-less.  Nice to see you back.

Mark


----------

